# water leak



## lionseal (Nov 9, 2002)

Have bought a new 2002 HR Vacationer 34 PBD and have found the floor wet several times. Seems to be coming from under sink area; saw water coming out from under the cabinet. What is crazy we looked in cabinet and floor was dry. We rebalanced coach to make water run to outside of coach. Dealer has searched for leak from water heater, sink connection and around door and window and the roof. No luck. Water seems to come after a rain. Any quesses on where this unit is leaking? We are at a loss.


----------



## lookn-ahead (Nov 9, 2002)

water leak

hey lion,  Not sure this will help you, but this is what happened to me.  We bought the Itasca Horizon as a holdover from the previous season.  It wintered on the dealer's lot.  When we brought it home and were getting ready for the first trip I noticed there was little pressure in the galley faucets, but it was fine in the bathroom.  I turned them on several times and since this is a galley/living room slide I thought there was a kinked water line.  When I opened the cabinet under the sink it was flooded, yet no water was flowing.  It puzzled me how that water got there and I could find no leaking pipe.  It turns out that water had frozen and broke the faucet, but the only time it would leak was when I turned it on.  Strange!!  Said all that to ask this; have you checked for a leak with the faucet open?  other than that, I have no clue
doc


----------



## gardnermtn (Nov 26, 2004)

water leak

To the two guys with floor leaks. This wont be like yours probably but may help some one else. On a Mich. trip we discovered water on the kitchen floor and carpet and under the sink. After finding no plumbing leaks further investigation revealed the water came from the road. Yes  the HiLo 22 foot trailer had sunk down 2 inches(after 0nly 19000miles) due to four failed torsion bar suspensions. The left front one the worst as that allowed the tire to completley wear thru the steel wheel well, inside insulation and partly into a bundle of wires. With a 7 by 9 inch hole the tire actually pumped road (rain) water up thru the hole and whalha wet wet. For those not fammiliar with torsion suspension, a cast iron 3 inch by 12 inch long bar connects the spindle to a 1.2 inch steel bar that is imbedded in solid rubber inside of at 2.5 inch steel tubing that goes from one side of the trailer to the other. The rubber eith  crumbled or compacted or whatever allowing decent. I am in atempting to get HiLo to do something about this but they are very slow and I am loosing patience as we are suppose to be in Texas by now and the **** thing is sitting up on concrete block. I would suggest that anyone out there that has that type suspension--be checking the tire to wheel well clearance. mine wqas down to 3/8,3/8,1/2 and 9/16 inch and it wa suppose to be 1.5 inches.   Good luck you all and if anyone kknows anything about  this situation I would appreciate the news.  On the mountain    rgmtn@waupacaonline.net


----------



## gardnermtn (Nov 26, 2004)

water leak

To the two guys with floor leaks. This wont be like yours probably but may help some one else. On a Mich. trip we discovered water on the kitchen floor and carpet and under the sink. After finding no plumbing leaks further investigation revealed the water came from the road. Yes  the HiLo 22 foot trailer had sunk down 2 inches(after 0nly 19000miles) due to four failed torsion bar suspensions. The left front one the worst as that allowed the tire to completley wear thru the steel wheel well, inside insulation and partly into a bundle of wires. With a 7 by 9 inch hole the tire actually pumped road (rain) water up thru the hole and whalha wet wet. For those not fammiliar with torsion suspension, a cast iron 3 inch by 12 inch long bar connects the spindle to a 1.2 inch steel bar that is imbedded in solid rubber inside of at 2.5 inch steel tubing that goes from one side of the trailer to the other. The rubber eith  crumbled or compacted or whatever allowing decent. I am in atempting to get HiLo to do something about this but they are very slow and I am loosing patience as we are suppose to be in Texas by now and the **** thing is sitting up on concrete block. I would suggest that anyone out there that has that type suspension--be checking the tire to wheel well clearance. mine wqas down to 3/8,3/8,1/2 and 9/16 inch and it wa suppose to be 1.5 inches.   Good luck you all and if anyone kknows anything about  this situation I would appreciate the news.  On the mountain    rgmtn@waupacaonline.net


----------



## RR614 (Nov 27, 2004)

water leak

Lionseal- Gosh water leaks are a headache fur sure. Check all the plastic water lines. When the coach is in production, a screw will sometimes punctuure the line.  This will hide the leak and will be hard to find. Could be in a wall. THis happened to us and it took weeks to find it and replace the line. I hope it isn't. I hope it's something easy.
Happy trails
RR614


----------



## janicenlarry (Nov 30, 2004)

water leak

Look for a dealer who has equipment to pressurize coach with a fan and that will provide the source of any exterior leak.  Many times this is the only way to find a troublesome leak.  We had a mysterious leak on a new Class A and found that the mfgr. forgot to seal around the front roof level running lights.  Drove us crazy until we found dealer with right equipment to pressurize the coach. :clown:


----------



## gardnermtn (Nov 30, 2004)

water leak

Janlarmil  What does your answer have to do with a tire wearing thru a wheel well pumping water up into the kitchen???



Gardner mtn


----------



## C Nash (Nov 30, 2004)

water leak

William,
We have a 2002 vac and had the same problem.  It was just a loose coupling nut on the kitchen snk faucet in ours.  Did not leak all the time.  Found it myself and repaired. Wipe the water lines and see if one of them is not a little wet after you have had pressure on them awhile. Our Vacationer has been great.


----------

